# Dexie and Oscar



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Dexie andOscar playing so nicely together. This was just a moment in time as 1 minute later they were tearing around the house


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh that is just gorgeous :hug:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning photo xxx That should go up in the "gallery" section xxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Think thats an excellent idea Stephen


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

super cute


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful photo xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute, as if butter wouldn't melt in their mouths


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful pic I am so talking my husband into another cockapoo


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Niki we just couldn't recommend it enough. They are getting on so well, and they entertain eachother no end.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely photo they look like they really love each other!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oscar looks so big next to Dexie .. 

Sweet pic .... I bet they love playing with each other


----------

